# Goat Farm needs name



## Bedste (Apr 8, 2012)

The goats supply milk for the JoyHouse (www.thejoyhouse.net) and their infants and cheese and such.  The chickens supply all the eggs.  Need a name for the ranch or farm since the goats are registered etc.  Joy is also my last name and the theme of the house.  The goats are all named terms of endearment like Honey Sweety Darling etc.  Any suggestions on a name?  The Joy Farm.  Joy Field Farms?


----------



## mydakota (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cool that you can incorporate your actual family name in such an appropriate way!    I was very close to my maternal grandfather.  I got my love of horses, and what I know of horsemanship from him. I loved him very much.  His nickname for me was "Cricket".  He always said that a cricket on the hearth was good luck.  That is why I chose the name of HearthCricket Farm.  I like how it sounds, and it has meaning for me.  I am not sure what to suggest for a name, but I would think with a wonderful name like "Joy" to work with, you could come up with something with lots of meaning for you.  Here are some quotes I found.  Maybe one can help?

The beating heart of the universe is holy joy.
 Martin Buber quoted in Simplicity: The Art of Living by Richard Rohr

The fullness of joy is to behold God in everything.
 Julian of Norwich quoted in Meditations with Julian of Norwich by Brendan Doyle


Joy is the most infallible sign of the presence of God.
 Pierre Teilhard de Chardin


Deep joy is both the ground of love and the surest source of strength to persevere in the course of compassion  even when trials abound, as they often will.
 Robert Ellwood in Finding Deep Joy

From joy I came,
For joy I live,
and in Thy sacred joy
I shall melt again.
 Paramahamsa Yogananda


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 9, 2012)

After visiting your website, I'd like to suggest "Joyful Life Farms".


And on a side note, I love your website, and I love your honesty on your website.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 9, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> The goats supply milk for the JoyHouse (www.thejoyhouse.net) and their infants and cheese and such.  The chickens supply all the eggs.  Need a name for the ranch or farm since the goats are registered etc.  Joy is also my last name and the theme of the house.  The goats are all named terms of endearment like Honey Sweety Darling etc.  Any suggestions on a name?  The Joy Farm.  Joy Field Farms?


No real thoughts on a farm name except that babies should be incorporated into it, really just wanted to comment on Joy House and compliment you on the choice of such a noble career... my girlfriend is going through this with her 16 year old right now and it is a very tough situation... young lady is currently in hospital due in 8 days with chicken pox! and is really not very capable of being a parent... my girlfriend is just preparing the best she can knowing she will need to step in at some point.

Joyous Farm
Joyful Babies Farm


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 9, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> After visiting your website, I'd like to suggest "Joyful Life Farms".
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I love your website, and I love your honesty on your website.


Love it


----------



## KFaye (Apr 9, 2012)

I like Joyful Life Farms too....very sweet.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 9, 2012)

I like that name too!  It just seems to say it all!


----------



## rascal (Apr 9, 2012)

I have no ideas but after looking at your site....WOW. Just WOW.


----------



## Bedste (Apr 9, 2012)

Joyful LIFE Farms is the WINNER......  thank you everyone for all your encouragement and kind words and for the help with choosing a perfect name for the "farm"


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## hcppam (Apr 9, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

>


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay!  I'm glad that you liked it!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice!  And a wonderful website and service!  Bless you!


----------

